# What's in that petfood?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice documentary made after the 2007 recalls: 

“Pet Food: A Dog’s Breakfast” Documentary Available in Media Library Collection Poisoned Pets


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Wow that was scary. Makes you wonder what IS safe


----------

